# when I boil riisihiutale, my sauce pot got burnt



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I tried to cook riisihiutale on a sauce pot, but somehow I burned the bottom of my sauce pot (I am not sure if this is even a right expression, but the bottom has become completely dark), resulting in a pot which is hard to wash. How could this be expressed?

Yritin tehdä riisihiutaletta kattilalla, mutta pohja poltti, ja se on vaikea tiskata. (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I tried to cook riisihiutale on a sauce pot, but somehow I burned the bottom of my sauce pot (I am not sure if this is even a right expression, but the bottom has become completely dark),



 "burn" is exactly the right word to use here (_I *burned* the bottom of the pot_).

My suggestion for the Finnish sentence:



> Yritin tehdä riisihiutaletta kattilalla, mutta kattila paloi pohjaan, ja nyt se on vaikea tiskata/puhdistaa.



palaa = "burn", when the subject is burning (e.g., _metsä paloi_ "the forest burned")

polttaa = "burn" when the object of the verb is burning (_poltin käteni_ "I burned my hand")


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I know precious little about cooking and kitchen terminology, but as a complete layman, I would probably say _kattilassa_ instead of _kattilalla_ and I would prefer _sitä on vaikea puhdistaa_ but I'm not saying _se on vaikea puhdistaa _is wrong. It does sound odd to my ear but other people's ears may find it OK.

If there is a dish called _riisihiutale, tehdä riisihiutaletta_ is probably correct. 

You'll have to wait for better experts' opinions.


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> If there is a dish called _riisihiutale, tehdä riisihiutaletta_ is probably correct.



_Riisihiutale_ is like _kaurahiutale_, it's an ingredient. Usually it's meant to be used for fast cooking of gruels and porridges, at least in Finland, though I reckon in older rice using countries there might be more imaginative uses for it. They are usually made by a mill and thus bought ready, at least in industrialised countries. So, the dish (end product) shouldn't be _riisihiutale_.

_Yritin keittää riisihiutaleita kattilassa..._
_Yritin keittää puuroa/velliä riisihiutaleista kattilassa..._


----------

